# Cost of living: food



## davisouzarj (Oct 26, 2009)

A new thread from this new forum member:

I saw in some threads talking about the cost of living in Joburg, mainly in the Sandton area, that the montlhy cost for food purchased at supermarkets (or similar), for one person, is about R2000,00.

Is it right, or I misundertood something? I am asking that because, as soon as other itens seens to be pretty cheap, this one is incredibly expensive for me, that is living in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and with a foreseen relocation to Sandton.

This would means a monthly cost of R4000,00 for a couple, which is about USD500,00. In Rio, me and my wife spend about USD 170 per month, with a lot of non essential itens, and sometimes some food still rest in the pantry!

So I thank in advance who can confirm this joburg cost to me.

rgds,
Davi


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Davi
I found the best way to keep in touch and compare SA food prices is to consult online shopping of one the major SA shopping chains. Select your product & quantity to view the current SA price & convert.

https://www.pnponline.co.za/ProductList.aspx?CategoryName=Groceries

I cannot believe the price of a 2L Coke is now R10-09!!

For what it's worth, good quality SA clothing, in general, is much cheaper than the overseas equivalent of where I am, Australia/NZ, strange as it is all made in China these days!


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wll Coke these days are already R 11,25 voor 2l. And expences for food are not that expenceive at all. For two persons you wil need about R 2000.=. And when you buy more cheaper with Pick 'n Pay, you will pay less every month.
We are buying quality food and good meat at Woolworth.

And perhaps Santon is more expensice, we donot live there!

good luck


----------

